# Getting dual curtis controllers working on my AC35x2 motor



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

I would think that HPEVS would help you out.


----------



## Jayls5 (Apr 1, 2012)

Caps18 said:


> I would think that HPEVS would help you out.


Not too much luck with emailing them so far. I guess I'll call them direct.


----------



## grip911 (Dec 14, 2011)

Did you fix your problem?


----------



## Jayls5 (Apr 1, 2012)

grip911 said:


> Did you fix your problem?



I got the build information for each of my controllers. They have different VCL App versions, and EV West found out that you can't mix my 2 different controllers for some reason. (One was 1238-7501 and the other was 1238-7601)

I just put in the order for a matching 1238-7601 controller today... so at least I'll get another 100 Amps worth of torque with the build. They have to piece together a double harness for it, so that's now in the works.


----------

